# New artisan coffee shop in Milton Keynes, Bucks



## charliepig (Apr 1, 2013)

Bogota Coffee Co. have just opened up at The Hub in MK. It's an independent the owner is a Colombian and they import their own coffee. This place has breathtaking design, the best flat white I've had in a long time. They also do an awesome salted caramel cake.

Well worth checking out...


----------



## TINTOE (Mar 29, 2014)

Sounds like a good coffee cafe I will drop in


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

I go here frequently. Great people, nice atmosphere and excellent coffee. Also, they have roughly monthly music events


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Review of it here.

http://beanabout.co.uk/2015/03/10/bogota-coffee-co-milton-keynes/


----------



## hariboselecta (Dec 1, 2015)

Some coffee culture in MK, nice !


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

Out working in one of our offices this week in MK (first time since March 2020) and found Bogotá coffee is still going strong.

They are using Rave for their beans now. Currently have El Carmen on as the main bean.

Very nice coffee and nice little cafe, will be back when next working in MK.


----------

